
Beast-vs-RESTinio or is Boost.Beast really good for solving simple tasks? - eao197
https://eao197.blogspot.com/2018/09/progflame-beast-vs-restinio-or-is.html
======
iamvnraju
The fact that Beast allows you to go low level if required, is one if its
strengths. And moreover, C++ is generally used in projects where such control
is required.

~~~
eao197
> The fact that Beast allows you to go low level if required, is one if its
> strengths.

Yes. But the key moment is "if required". With Beast you always have to
initiate read and write operations. Just look at Vinnie Falco's code:
[https://github.com/vinniefalco/CppCon2018/blob/293bedbd5204d...](https://github.com/vinniefalco/CppCon2018/blob/293bedbd5204d4330135ce1fe798a4f66939e2f2/http_session.cpp#L247)
You perform request processing and then you write the response manually. Even
if there is no need to do such low-level operations in that task.

> And moreover, C++ is generally used in projects where such control is
> required.

Not only. For example, Wt framework is used for Web-interface for smart
devices and you don't need to have an extreme performance here.

Another case: we created HTTP API for old C++ code, but this API was used
inside a big application only (application was divided into several parts,
something like microservices approach). And the main problem was not a
performance of HTTP-related part, but the big response times from old C++ code
(it takes seconds to process a request).

